# py27-cryptography-2.1.4 not building with poudriere



## kjpetrie (Apr 29, 2018)

```
~]$ grep error /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/11buildi386-local-kjpservers/latest/logs/errors/py27-cryptography-2.1.4.log
cc -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -I/usr/local/include -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -c build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/_openssl.c -o build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/_openssl.o -Wconversion -Wno-error=sign-conversion
build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/_openssl.c:2345:6: error: conflicting types for 'X509_get0_signature'
build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/_openssl.c:2479:7: error: redefinition of 'X509_VERIFY_PARAM_set1_host' as different kind of symbol
build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/_openssl.c:2481:7: error: redefinition of 'X509_VERIFY_PARAM_set1_email' as different kind of symbol
build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/_openssl.c:2483:7: error: redefinition of 'X509_VERIFY_PARAM_set1_ip' as different kind of symbol
build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/_openssl.c:2485:7: error: redefinition of 'X509_VERIFY_PARAM_set1_ip_asc' as different kind of symbol
build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/_openssl.c:2486:8: error: redefinition of 'X509_VERIFY_PARAM_set_hostflags' as different kind of symbol
build/temp.freebsd-11.1-RELEASE-p9-i386-2.7/_openssl.c:2525:7: error: conflicting types for 'X509_OBJECT_get0_X509'
48 warnings and 7 errors generated.
error: command 'cc' failed with exit status 1
```

I am using ports-mgmt/poudriere version 3.2.6_GH0, which is the version in my local ports tree. Is that the latest?

If so, has anyone any idea why security/py-cryptography is not building?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 29, 2018)

PR 226906


----------



## kjpetrie (May 7, 2018)

Until today this didn't matter, but now python has a security issue and can't be upgraded until this problem is worked on, leaving users exposed. I hope it doesn't take too much longer to find the problems.


----------



## talsamon (May 8, 2018)

It is "in work" PR 228028.


----------



## kjpetrie (May 8, 2018)

Yes, but I can't upgrade my server until everything works. Since I can't upgrade the cryptography, I have to stick with the current versions of its dependencies as well.


----------

